# 30 yards out to 45 yards



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

'Got a 7.25" saw blade mounted @ 30 and a 10" table saw blade @ 45 yards.........I don't feel a lot of improvement @ the 45 yard target, but seem to be consistantly closer...

Techinque seems to be moving more towards instinctive - holding lower and maxing out around 34" pull and as Rufus said, " don't matter where the pouch is - just put the forks on it ( my interperpretation of his way of shooting.)

If this makes any sense of trying to stretch things out , I'd welcome your comments and insights to your experiences of moving targets farther out....Thanks in advance for any info........


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I do not shoot much beyond 17 yards. But others that do will be answering soon I bet.

I am going to follow along.

Great questions. I need to setup some old blades in the woods.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Does matter where the pouch is . If your pulling to left it's going to shoot right and pulling right it's going left. Same with elevation. Out of curiosity what's the point of shooting at 45 yards. If your going to hunt 20 yards is about the safe limit for a slingshot if you don't want to just injure what your shooting at.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Not hunting at all - simply trying to improve target shooting... '
Don't care at all to shoot at anything other than a paper/metal target...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Living in the High Desert area ... all my shots are in the 30 - 45 yard area. My hunting areas are totally open and no animal stays around if you are in the 30 yards away area for long. I'm not going after bigger animals as they are not around, although in spring time the cotton rabbits will be under my feet, but I let them alone.

My hunting set ups have enough poop for ground squirrels, but I rarely see them less than 50 yards away.

wll


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

As far as I know, some of the drop-down targets at the 2019 Shanghai international tournament were placed at around 15 yards: not easy at all.

Thus, training shots at greater distances do make perfect sense, albeit that the POI does drop quite significantly beyond 15 yards: smaller ammo with highly tapered bands is doubtlessly needed for a flatter trajectory out to 20-30 yards or so.

A set of sights with various distance positions might be helpful too to ensure some degree of consistency - along the idea of those seen on hunting bows.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If you want to get good at competition distances you need to shoot those distances. There's guys that cut cards and hit matches and pennies at 20 meters on Facebook. But didn't make it into the top 200 in the Chinese competition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

